
Credit card technology transition is trying for travelers - turtlegrids
https://m.sfgate.com/travel/article/Credit-card-technology-contactless-13644391.php
======
bradknowles
TLDR: use tap-to-pay credit cards, or ApplePay, or other similar technology.

